
Are We Making Elections Less Secure Just to Save Time? - zdw
https://theintercept.com/2018/09/04/election-results-voting-system/
======
LinuxBender
People put a spy device in their home to save time. I'm sure you could link
fit-bit's and smart phones to the voting system without much resistance.

